# Fresh Morels



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I know it seems like it's early,but time will be on us quick.The Mushroom season is about here.We are buying fresh morels when the time comes.send me an email and I'll get right back with you,Good Luck have a good season and God Bless.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

boone, I just picked 53 and a half pounds of fresh greys. I can't get away to meet you but if you will send me a cashier's check for, let's say $1,500, I will get them to you pronto. You are not going to get a better price than that. I am a non-profit organization with just a few fee's and bills to pay so you can trust me.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

KB, might I ask what state you found them in? Nice haul by the way!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

sorry fritz, boone is a bud of mine, and I am just messing with him. to early yet unless you want to head to the Red River or Georgia.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

I hear ya, we should be getting close! I'm stoked


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fritz, where are you at in Kan?


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lawrence area


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I walked around to some of my old spots today. I didn't figure I would find any but just wanted to get out.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Soil temp at 4 inches down hit 50 lastnight ! All we need now is some moisture, which is in the forecast! I'm eager


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

http://kansasethanol.net/index.cfm?show=1&amp;mapID=20


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey hunters,cmon rain. Been out with no luck but fun regardless ,found puffballs n turkey tails,n some big purple shroom , no idea what it was,might have to take thur or fri off n hunt all day, good luck people,I'm a rookie but have found some looking for a cool hunting buddy , anybody interested, I'm in olathe , rod 913 660 4670,text works best


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, I'll hopefully be in the Lawrence area in a few weeks to check my spots. Can't wait!


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone seeing anything I'm going crazy after this rain I need to get out there 8-O


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone finding anything I'm going crazy after this rain I need to get out


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Probably still just a bit early but I'm gonna go take a gander tomorrow


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Looked a little bit today, No rain here and ground is fairly dry. Need the rain to make them pop.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Dc, whereabouts in ks are ya?


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello,
I'm a few miles from Oklahoma. Took a look this morning and didn't see any. We always get some within about 300 feet of our house so it is nothing to check on them.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

I feel like we had way more action here on the forum last year! I'm gonna go poke around today ill keep you all updated, have a good one


----------



## allmyfreetime (Apr 3, 2014)

I was out all morning and covered 3-5 miles along the river and found 0 morels. Quite a few turkey tails but thats about it. I don't understand how Oklahoma and Missouri are finding them but so far none in NE KS. I'm shooting for 4-10-14


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Man I got the fever. Thought about going and having a looksee, but sun hasn't shined here all day. Happy hunting from Perry,Ks.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Looked for about 3 hrs today, nothing yet but they will be here soon


----------



## ncarp51 (Apr 5, 2014)

Got anxious and walked some spots yesterday, turned up empty. Just joined the message board so I'm excited to see everyone's findings come prime time! 

Nick


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Had moisture yesterday , sun shining with 60 degrees today. May the shroom Gods be with us today. 
:-D


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

How are the woods looking in NE KS? Are they greening up yet?


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Not really greening up here in North Eastern Kansas I say by Wednesday Thursday we should start seeing something


----------



## glen (Apr 5, 2014)

grays should be up in a week to 10 days in leavenworth


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Looked in several spots today and nothing, dry here. I guess some were found about 20 miles from me in Oklahoma.


----------



## dave721 (Apr 6, 2014)

What's ur minimum shipping order you'll take??


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like much better weather conditions in a few days. It won't be long now.


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looked around tonight and came home with a 5 gallon bucket completely empty haha


----------



## swmosteve (Apr 8, 2014)

Found my first morel of the season. SE KS.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Like your sense of humor DH2123. :- )


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

I found last year's first baby greys around 4/20 by Lawrence. How about you guys?


----------



## thegr8shroomonie (Apr 7, 2014)

Boon

I usually find 100 to 150lbs every year in SE KS. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if interested. Sould be having some within the next week or two.

Thanks


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Where at in south east Kansas did you find the first one of the season


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Gr8, did you catch any of that rain the other day? It looked like it completely missed some counties.


----------



## thegr8shroomonie (Apr 7, 2014)

Kb

Very little. maybe a 1/4 in. Actually most places I've been looking have good moisture but the Ground temps around here are only in the mid/upr 40's. Highest ground temp I took today was 46.5 F°. So still a week away. Hopefully with these warmer days coming they'll wake up alittle.


----------



## loafer (Apr 9, 2014)

In the Hutchinson area, going out to check today


----------



## ichabod08 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have not been 'shroom hunting in many years and then it was up in Minnesota. Anyone want to share some tips about where to hunt, trees they hide near, etc.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

A buddy of mine found 3 Greys north of Topeka today! Ill try to get a picture


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok I hear people are finding some in Kansas I'm getting out to look tomorrow if I don't have to stay late at work


----------



## loafer (Apr 9, 2014)

Didn"t find anything yesterday. It is very dry around here. Need some rain.


----------



## thegr8shroomonie (Apr 7, 2014)

Loafer

Same situation in my area now.Too dry. Only a couple days ago moisture looked good but ground temp was too cold. Now after a day of 80 degrees and high winds everything is dry dry dry. Ground temps are good now though. 52 degrees on avg yesterday.


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

Too early still. I found a few pounds south of okc and they were small.


----------



## moreltrail (Feb 22, 2014)

There are plenty of wet places still. I walked several miles on the river yesterday.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

With this warm weather in KC I think this weekend they may be popping up!
May the mushroom Gods be with you all !


----------



## ichabod08 (Apr 9, 2014)

Where should I be out looking, near water (river/creek), just in the woods in general?
I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

I walked a lot of the creek beds this afternoon and came up with nothing it's still pretty dry out there RAIN!!!!


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in southern ks and it's usually about the end of my season by now. It's very dry here and not a single morel.


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I live in the lawrence ks area ground temps good moisture bad come on rain


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Looked in Linn Co. in woods that are very consistent year in year out . Way too dry on the hillsides we quit hunting and caught a few farm pond crappie. So not a bad day, rain this weekend will help.


----------



## wobegoneboy (Apr 12, 2014)

Topeka Tonight. They greys are out. It's on!!!!!! How do I post a pic?


----------



## wobegoneboy (Apr 12, 2014)

Found about 35 Greys, some pretty big for Greys, more rain!!!!!


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Found only 5 fresh poped greys but hey I'm happy it's a start Olathe ks


----------



## thegr8shroomonie (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a question for all you shroomers. does anyone know the effects it would have on the mushrooms when a favorite mushroom location gets burnt off? Looks like it burnt about 2 maybe 3 weeks ago by a controlled burn that got out of control. will that hurt the mushrooms and destroy the spores in the ground? anyone?.... anyone?


----------



## drew4 (Apr 24, 2013)

From my experience with burnt areas it depends on when the area was burnt. If it is burnt enough in advance before the season then it will not have caused any damage and it puts nutrients back into the soil. I have found a lot of morels in burned areas before. It seems to be even better the year after they burn off an area. If they burned the area right before the season though then it could hurt that spot. We had an area we use to hunt and always found a lot but one year they burned it off just as the morels were coming up and it totally ruined the season there. We found maybe a hand full there and that was it that year. So if they just did it then it will probably hurt it but it would still be worth checking out. Hope that helps you out some.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Driving down k-10 right now in Lawrence and lightning is illuminating the sky ! People are finding a few around here but after this rain it's gonna be awesome! If anyone wants to get together and hunt email me at [email protected]


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Im in Perry, who wants to go right now! email [email protected]


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Snow really. Good Ol Kansas weather. IdK what this will impact our season? Now Im hurrying to pick all of early poppers i left to grow before the snow kills them. Good luck all


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

hopefully the snow and cold won't mess the season up too bad, but on the bright side at least We're getting moisture. not too sure how this season's going to turn out


----------



## bh1976 (Apr 5, 2014)

Found 4 After the Rain Slowed Down In Perry Area..... Not Even Enough To Make A Meal


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

Found 45 in Topeka around 4 today .


----------



## [email protected]_com (Apr 9, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## catfish1 (Apr 10, 2014)

How do you change your profile pic on this site?


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

How do you do it ? Can't figure it out


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/rico0004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140413_223300_zps3440b1c3.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0. Me and my family found maybe 2 lbs today in wichita after the storm blew thru. Now really worried about this cold front coming. The ground temp was just starting to dial in. Now it might end the whole season.Good luck to everyone be safe.


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

Just did a bit of research and found that morels don't grow overnight; can take up to three weeks to fully mature under optimal conditions. Keyword <span style="font-family: 'Comic Sans MS'">optimal</span>. Furthermore, it can take 4 -10 days after a rainfall for mushrooms to appear. Not to say people aren't finding any, which they are. I'm still going to continue to hunt as I have at all my hotspots near and around KC but nothing so far. Snow sounds like a dusting, which is better than the alternative.....


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

We all should of learned last year, all rules of mushroom hunting were thrown out the door with ground temps freezing ect. I found mushrooms last year in the same spot I found these yesterday with snow on the gound witch was April 21 and I found 6 pounds that day. I will go out again on Wednesday and let you know what i find.


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

So does anyone think this cold snap will end the season before it starts. I do remember last year got pretty cold and still found some after that.


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm south of Wichita almost to the border. I haven't found a morel yet this year but hoping the moisture will help. Two years ago I found them in the snow.


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

I remember finding them in the snow last year as well. Hopefully everything will be ok


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

just looked at weather doesn't seem to be getting warm enough for a while. At least as the lows are concerned


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

Ground temps are worrisome. Looks like better weather for next week and some more rain forecast for the weekend  Never hoped for rain on Easter but I might be this year. 
Walk Slow is right - ground temp etc can make things unpredictable. Let us know what you find if you go out Wed Walk Slow


----------



## dfritz89 (Mar 19, 2013)

Found 2 little Greys today, bout the size of a quarter


----------



## duckhunter2123 (Apr 3, 2014)

I guess they been finding some in NE Kansas today might have to go look tomorrow when I get off


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

Found 25 Monday, blonds. Hope Wednesday is good.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

what part of the state were you hunting Walk Slow ? That is encouraging!


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Hour hike in the Perry area yesterday...nothing.


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Going out around Perry Lake today. Froze last night, freeze here last night not good, but I shall go seeking never the less.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

keep us updated two feathers !


----------



## allmyfreetime (Apr 3, 2014)

20 babies in my honey hole today and sum nice oysters!


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

Found 4 tiny blondes first 5 minutes, after 2 hour walk through woods Monday west of Topeka found nothing else


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

We finally found 12 blondes this morning. We were walking to one of our old hot spots and found them on the way. None yet at the old hot spot.


----------



## tripod (Apr 9, 2014)

what part of the state were you dchitw ? seems they are having luck in Topeka area but not much in KC


----------



## walk slow (Apr 14, 2014)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> yesterday catch


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm south of Wichita a few miles from Oklahoma. Since I'm in the southern part of the state I usually get some of the first ones in the state, but not this year. I feel good to get 12 of them. Since I made that post I went to some other old hot spots and nothing.


----------



## t-rex (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 44 little greys monday evening. Wo. Co.


----------



## kccatfish (Apr 12, 2014)

A friend of mine just found a few in the Kansas City area.


----------



## allmyfreetime (Apr 3, 2014)

They will be coming up all over by Friday.


----------



## kawvalleyshrooms (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree free time just got back found 18 left about 10 cause they were so found one good one about 2 1/2 to 3" but the rest were babies some looked like they just pop up think this weekend should be good this hope


----------



## dhopper122 (Apr 15, 2014)

Was hunting in the Ft Riley area: none to be found in the usual hunting areas.


----------



## twofeathers (Apr 3, 2014)

Nothing yet.. dagnabbit! 
:-?


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

I found more than the wife did today. She went to different old hot spots than I did. She came home with none and I got one.


----------



## rdgrey (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing found around the Emporia area. Trees and bushes are still too bare, shouldn't be too much longer. Looked in all my honey holes and only got 3 ticks. Can't wait though, just moved to the country last October and the last owners had discovered they grow in the yard and have for years without knowing what they were other than some strange growth. This could make life GREAT for me if this is so or could take all the fun out of this spring time hunting trips.


----------



## geoffreyc85 (Apr 29, 2013)

I found about a pound of small greys last sunday just outside of lawrence. None over 2 inches tall but big enough to fry up and have some to eat.


----------



## synthescape (Mar 31, 2014)

Hunted for the last 5 days @ 2-4 hours each day and nothing in my usual spots. I'm considering not going on a morel hunt next time but rather, "a nice walk in the woods". I'm wondering if the morels this year are like love; you find them when you least expect it ??


----------



## ladyhunter1980 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have been out and about here in Leavenworth County and haven't seen hide nor hair of anything remotely resembling a morel. I have found 1 box turtle. A lady at a gas station said her parents found some out in Easton already. I am impatient!


----------



## dchitw (Dec 25, 2012)

Went back to one of my hot spots last night and got 2 of them


----------

